# Will AG SRP and EGP work well on alloy wheels



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi guys,

what do you think of putting AG SRP and EGP on alloy wheels, to give them a shine and also protect them.

the reason im asking is that i have no wheel wax at the moment and thought this might work


anyone done it?

anyone got any examples?

cheers
Richard
:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I am literally about to go and buff off my 2nd coat of EGP off my wheels. This is the first time I have tried it but it was highly recommend to me by Brazo (moderator on here), so I am giving it a go. 

Like you I dont have any dedicated products but did have SRP and EGP. Will let you know how I get on...

Why dont you try it and see how it goes?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

It works very very well, on par with a dedicated wheel wax in my opinion.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I have notice tonight after a 70 mile trip, where I would normally see the dust on the wheels, there was nowhere near as much since applying SPR and 2 coats of EGP.

Maybe its my imagination but I think it works good! Thanks for the tip Brazo.


----------



## DavieC (Jan 3, 2007)

I have just forked out on a new set of wheels for my V70 and want them sorted before I fit them to the car. I have a brand new Collinite (thanks Elite), yeah or neah to using that on them with SRP and EGP??


DavieC

PS Richard, sorry for butting into your thread


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes SRP and EGP works very well, I put two coat of EGP on 24 hours apart works a treat, doing my wheel with it this weekend!


Dunca


----------



## mcgough (Nov 24, 2006)

Srp??

EGP??

explain for the newbie please


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Autoglym products

Super Resin Polish - polish with some very mild abrasives and a contains fillers

Extra Gloss Protection - Sealent which is pretty durable. 

I use them by hand on my rents cars and does the job damn well.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

They will work just find, SRP = Super Resin Polish, EGP = Extra Gloss Protection


----------



## eldavo69 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd love to hear from anyone with experience of using collinite on wheels as opposed to CG wheel guard too.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

I have used 845 found it very easy to work with on wheels use this on work car, and SRP+ EGP topped with 845 on my Jag, seems to last a few months


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

this was done with just egp









these with srp and egp


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eldavo69 said:


> I'd love to hear from anyone with experience of using collinite on wheels as opposed to CG wheel guard too.


i used 476 on my wheels and it didnt last at all (only did it for an experiment and it melted off pretty quickly with the high wheel temp). CG wheel guard pees all over it. its amazing stuff.


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

eldavo69 said:


> I'd love to hear from anyone with experience of using collinite on wheels as opposed to CG wheel guard too.


Mine 476 has lasted 2 weeks now on my wheels, still beads like a beaut :thumb:


----------



## Bob G (Jan 30, 2007)

I have used collinite #476S on machine and painted alloys after claying them and using a mild polish very nice wax holds up well. I just put in an order for 2 containers of 915 collinite for some of my winter clients cars. I am sold on its indurance.

While we are on the subject I started to import to the USA A-Glaze alloy wheel cleaner www.aglaze.com I have to say I am impressed at the formula they use. No acid and no costic ash to dull the finish . Very easy to use and no strong smell. 
Bob Geco
USA


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

SRP and EGP is great on the wheels :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My SRP and EGP has been on about a month is showing no signs of giving up!


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

just get wheel guard


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

Ive used SRP toped with Lifeshine (basically EGP), on some wheels lasted ok, and 476 that didn't last long at all, but wouldn't rate them over CGs wheel guard at all.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

I was just using up some old egp on my wheels and found the surface to be slicker than when I put some new poorboys wheel wax on there - in other words I needn't have bothered with the poorboys!


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

SINCE I STARTED THIS THREAD,

I HAVE BEEN USING ag srp AND ag egp FOR A WHILE NOW AND ITS GREAT, WELL SHINY AND GREAT PROTECTION.

*HOWEVER*

I HAVE NOW STARTED USING Chemical Guys - Blitz Spray Sealant. OVER THE SRP AND THELL YOU WHATS ITS GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT.

I HAVE STARTED USING THIS SPRAY ON BOTH WHEELS AND BODY WORK, ITS GOES A LONG WAY AND LAST FOR AGES

WILL POST A PIC SOON


----------

